# Roommate issues #2



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

So you might remember my last post, but this one REALLY takes the cake.

So my roommate purchased a white board with attatched tac board for bills.
She asked me to tac all new bills to this board so she knows what she has to pay.


I did this, two weeks later,and she still hasn't paid, so I wrote a note on the white board saying she needs to pay her 1/2 cause it's now over due.

She gets pissed off and writes a note saying it's my fault for not telling her about the bills till they were over due.

I wrote back saying I did tell her AND I posted them, AND wrote what she owed ON THE %^$%$%^$^ BOARD!

She wrote back, that she would have remembered if I had done so, and that next time I need to tell her when there are new bills.


Funny I thought that's why she bought the board.

I told her, I am NOT her mother and that SHE IS OLD ENOUGH to be responsible to CHECK the board and the bills, it is NOT my job to remind her constantly.

I'm so fed up with her I don't know what to do anymore.


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Aww! I'm so sorry you have such a crappy roommate.. I hope you can find a place of your own or find a better roommate. I hope things get better for you one way or another. Sending good vibes your way and keeping you in my prayers.


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

Thanks so much.
I've had such a crappy day at work, and then to come home to this...I just don't know what to do with anything anymore, I'm so stressed I feel like I'm going to snap at someone at any time now,and I don't want to do this.
I caught myself taking my anger out on my dogs,and I had to lock myself in my room to calm down, cause they didn't do anything wrong, they were just annoying me at the wrong time. XD


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Yeah, I understand that one. Maybe just take the dogs for a walk, and just get out there and take a couple deep breaths, or play with the dogs to take your mind off it for the time being.


----------



## Wingman (Oct 21, 2009)

I've dealt with roommate issues before. It really sucks! You move in with someone that you get along with great, and then you realize "HEY we're a lot different concerning living arrangments" 

I would just overlook it this time, do the same thing next month. Put the bills up there, write down what she needs to pay. And also put up a note that says "if you don't pay by the due date, then you're responsible for the late fees" ...and make sure to date the notes. And if she does it again, simply walk to the board and be like "LOOK!!!!!!" ...and then beat her with a stick. Should work. lol GOOD LUCK!


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

I like the stick part. This is actually the 2nd time this has happened.
Each time she blamed me, saying I didn't remind her/tell her.
I figured at 27 you'd be able to hold your own, but I guess not.


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

Knock her out with alcohol, pack her in a box, and ship her to a museum.


----------



## Wingman (Oct 21, 2009)

Sometimes people just don't have priorities in order. Just tell her that from now on you will post her portion, dates due, and copies of the bills on the board. Tell her that it is HER responsibility to keep track of what she owes and when. And also tell her that if she is late she WILL pay the late fees. 

Just be very serious about it, don't yell or get sarcastic. Just tell her that you're sick of watching her, and this is the last time you'll tell her. After that, if you can, threaten that you'll find a new roommate. One who will be responsible. 

Oh and if the stick doesn't work...use a log.  haha


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

I'll just have bruno pee on her couch, if the stick and log idea fail.
Thanks for the advice. I'll try that for the next bill cycle.


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

move!!!!!!! !


----------



## Nizmosmommy (Jun 1, 2009)

4 words.
Butter on the floor. 
HAHAHAHAHA 
I know how you feel. I tried the whole roomate thing and couldn't do it. Not only did I feel guilty for asking for the money when it was time, but When I did he'd say ok I'll give it to you tomorrow.
ANNND then he wouldn't.
Not only that we didn't have a dishwasher, so that's just what I was. It's terrible.
Good luck I hope it gets better


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Chocolate exlax I'm tellin ya  I'd kick the B to the curb that's BS. Do you want me to come over and evict her for you  :angeldevi


----------



## beccaboo (Dec 27, 2009)

lol. omg i need a new roomy too!!!  what ya say we give momo away n move in together in fed way  half way between where we both are now... i'm in!!!


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

LOL! OK! Well...not to the MoMo part. No one would take her 
I don't know why...Hmm...


----------



## Krystle_Ann (Apr 3, 2010)

All I can say is "been there, done that" with the whole roommate deal...for four years! I think I've experienced everything with the different roomies I've had so I totally know how you feel and how frustrating it is. Once your lease is up (if you can make it that long), I would suggest getting your own place. It's nice to split the costs, but is it really worth wanting to strangle someone? haha


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

u think thats bad.. mine and my fiances roommate, her friend.. is the worst, has different guys here all the time.. loud, drunk, rude.. i'm gonna give her the boot soon because she doesnt pay me enough to live here and for me to put up w/ it


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

What a bunch of D-Bag roomies... *I'm with KG - Exlax brownies... Yum!* Can you imagine these ppl on their own??? Don't let them anchor ya'll down - sheesh!


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Lex's Guardian said:


> What a bunch of D-Bag roomies... *I'm with KG - Exlax brownies... Yum!* Can you imagine these ppl on their own??? Don't let them anchor ya'll down - sheesh!


For real that'll teach em to eat up all your food  You gotta make sure you hide the TP too  Leave em stranded on the potty crying


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

kg420 said:


> For real that'll teach em to eat up all your food  You gotta make sure you hide the TP too  Leave em stranded on the potty crying


HAHAHA:rofl:
That's too excellent, take away the soap & towels too... hehehe.

Leave em in a common area with one cut out on a day she'll be home alone & invite friends over.

Not sure how that'd work out but it's fun to plan, right? :thumbsup:


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Lex's Guardian said:


> HAHAHA:rofl:
> That's too excellent, take away the soap & towels too... hehehe.
> 
> Leave em in a common area with one cut out on a day she'll be home alone & invite friends over.
> ...


:thumbsup: I'd love to see their faces after


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

She's left me without tp several times,it's no fun. I'm the only one who cleans, and if I don't she writes me nasty letters about washing my dishes,or forgetting to put a trash bag into the garbage can, when i take out the trash. 
B%^$% should be lucky I even take out the trash!


----------



## Wingman (Oct 21, 2009)

Just think of some way to get back at her. I drank half of my roommates 40 he had in the fridge, then filled the rest back up with pee. THen the next day I came home and it was gone, and I asked him where it went and he said he drank it! HAHA Didn't quite teach him the lesson I wanted it to, but I got a laught out of it! 

I think you should def do the exlax thing! Would be hilarious!


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

Xiahko said:


> She's left me without tp several times,it's no fun. I'm the only one who cleans, and if I don't she writes me nasty letters about washing my dishes,or forgetting to put a trash bag into the garbage can, when i take out the trash.
> B%^$% should be lucky I even take out the trash!


IDK, I feel sorry for ya... What a twat :/ - It is my true experience, when all else fails. Pray.  Hang in there, it could always be worse but I'll pray your roomie steps up to the plate or that a better opportunity may come along, Amen


----------



## fortyfootelf (Feb 2, 2010)

Xiahko said:


> So you might remember my last post, but this one REALLY takes the cake.
> 
> So my roommate purchased a white board with attatched tac board for bills.
> She asked me to tac all new bills to this board so she knows what she has to pay.
> ...


here is what you do... you get a new roomate! it was her idea to get the whiteboard in the first place, right? if your old enough to live on your own, or with a roomate then it is your responsibility to know when your bills are due. it isnt like the dates change, so im thinking your roomate is retarded or something. and if you post them on the whiteboard like she asks, then you are doing more than your part of the deal. rent doesnt change, but your elec and water etc. are the only ones that do, although not much. i dont see why she is suprised that your irritated. especially when you pull your part and her part. i just hope you gurls can work things out before you ruin your friendship.


----------

